# 2006 2.5L Volkswagen Jetta Oil Cooler Removal



## SomeMechanic (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey guys, so after much hunting and deliberation, I was finally able to locate all 5 bolts for the oil cooler. 

There were no decent pictures to be found during my three hour ordeal, but I finally got everything. 

I decided to take a picture to post here, to help any mechanics with similar troubles. This forum was the top Google result during my search, so hopefully this can save somebody a bit of time:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That is the entire filter housing, with the cooler still attached. The cooler is the silver piece.


----------



## mk5boy (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow man you dont even know how long ive been looking for a post like this one . My 2006 vw jetta 2.5 is leaking coolant from there thats why ive been trying to take it off and I dident know were the other screws were and thanks to you now I know


----------



## mk5boy (Mar 29, 2014)

Did you also take yours off because it was leaking coolant or another reason?


----------



## mk5boy (Mar 29, 2014)

Mines had a small little crack were the coolant was leaking out of


----------



## mk5boy (Mar 29, 2014)

Bump^


----------



## mguelph (Oct 17, 2012)

Is there a DIY on how to remove the oil cooler?


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

What is the average life expectancy on this oil cooler? In my case, my 2008 VW Rabbit 2.5 has 155K miles and has had excellent maintenance services by its previous owner who is a professional mechanic. The car runs perfectly with no mechanical issues at all. I'm pro-active in these issues and want my cars to last forever.


----------

